# Can I get a sticky for a CCA meeting?



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

CCA Heart of the Hills Chapter is having a general membership meeting. The meeting will be held at the Boerne Community Center which is located at 820 Adler Rd in Boerne.

We are pleased to have Capt. Aubrey Black as our guest speaker.

If you are a CCA member or not, show up. There is no charge to attend but we are going to have some items that we are going to raffle and we are also going to raffle a trip with Capt. Black. 

We will be having refreshments but nothing to eat.

Directions: Go out of San Antonio on IH10W. Take the Hwy87/ Boerne exit which will put you on Main St. You will be on main street and go 6 traffic lights and turn right onto Adler Rd. Go down Adler until you come to a stop sign. Look over to the left and you will see the Community Center. Its only about 35 miles from downtown SA. 

We are a family chapter. If you want to bring your wife and kids, that is fine with us. We won't be boring you by discussing chapter business but we will be letting ya'll know what kind of stuff our chapter does.

This will be a good time to come and visit the (in)famous Aubrey.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*When is it scheduled for?*

F2S, It is going to be Tuesday?
Thanks,


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*Sounds great*

See ya'll there!


----------



## RedRanger (Oct 20, 2004)

Good job with the directions....but....WHICH Tuesday and WHAT time is the meeting?


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*Sorry...I didn't copy clip all the information...*

Doh!

October 04, 2005 at 7:00 PM


----------

